# OT: Best Fish And Chips In Portland



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I want to know where I can find the best fish and chips in Portland. I am not talking about chips as in potato chips. Chips as in french fries, that's how they call it in the UK. So far the only place I know of is Dairy Queen. Their fish and chips are alright. Also does anyone know if I can buy fish and chips in the supermarket like Safeway and Fred Meyer. Which brands are the best? Fish and chips taste so good, yummy!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well in aloha there is the redville cafe its not tradition uk fnc but its halibut and very good
imo there is no place that doing fnc like the uk, something ive missed since my last trip, that and shani soda from the middle east!


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Mo's along the Oregon Coast is worth driving to if you're really wanting good fish and chips.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I want to know where I can find the best fish and chips in Portland. I am not talking about chips as in potato chips. Chips as in french fries, that's how they call it in the UK. So far the only place I know of is Dairy Queen. Their fish and chips are alright. Also does anyone know if I can buy fish and chips in the supermarket like Safeway and Fred Meyer. Which brands are the best? Fish and chips taste so good, yummy!


Is this a joke? If so, it's funnier than your "Damon isn't an idiot" thread. 

I agree it's hard to find good fish and chips places. I find Mo's a little overrated, especially their mediocre chowder. I don't live in Portland, but surely there are many good hole-in-the-wall fish and chips places in a city that size. Try the phone book.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I want to know where I can find the best fish and chips in Portland. I am not talking about chips as in potato chips. Chips as in french fries, that's how they call it in the UK. So far the only place I know of is Dairy Queen. Their fish and chips are alright. Also does anyone know if I can buy fish and chips in the supermarket like Safeway and Fred Meyer. Which brands are the best? Fish and chips taste so good, yummy!


you could try Mikes Drive Inn. It's out in Sellwood, Milwaukee and I think Oregon City. Or Burgerville.

Now granted, they're probably nothing special, but it's 2 places i know. Msybe you could try Newport Bay resturants.

I bet Fred's would have it too.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

The Sea Hag in Depoe Bay is the best! Pelican Pub in Pacific City is also pretty yummy.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I was also thinking that if someone is going to settle for Dairy Queen, that they'd be better off at Burgerville. If you want meatier chips than a fast food joint, Red Robin has pretty good fish to go with them. But I still prefer the little fish and chips cafes. 

BTW Hap, what's the name of that restaurant on the Newport waterfront with the awesome chowder?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

My favorite fish & chips place is The Oyster Bar in downtown Portland. The key to good fish & chips is getting halibut instead of cod as the fish.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> I was also thinking that if someone is going to settle for Dairy Queen, that they'd be better off at Burgerville. If you want meatier chips than a fast food joint, Red Robin has pretty good fish to go with them. But I still prefer the little fish and chips cafes.
> 
> BTW Hap, what's the name of that restaurant on the Newport waterfront with the awesome chowder?


Mo's (that's where Mo's started from. Newport)


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

the Scoreboard on division, everything they have is good. my wife swears by their fish n' chips. 1$ pabst drafts all day every day. all the food is fairly priced as well. great steaks and daily specials. check it out. i don't live in s.e. any more but i love that place.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Burgerville has fish and chips? Is it better than DQ? How much does it cost?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Burgerville has fish and chips? Is it better than DQ? How much does it cost?


yes they do. it's probably 2-3 bucks or something. I'm not sure, I don't eat F&C's.


----------



## Moydmon (May 30, 2005)

Best Fish and chips are at the Elephant Castle at S.W. 2nd and washington downtown.! :jump:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Hap said:


> Mo's (that's where Mo's started from. Newport)


I knew you were going to say that.

The Elephant Castle and the Oyster Bar downtown? I'm writing this down. Thanks for the tip, Chip.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Man all of you talking about fancy restaurants, I'm not rich enough for those places! Has anyone even tasted DQ fish and chips, their great!? Give it to me baby I'm attracted to you!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

burgerville has the best fish n chips for fast food

redville cafe in aloha on tv hwy is fairly priced and very good


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazer Bert said:


> The Elephant Castle and the Oyster Bar downtown? I'm writing this down. Thanks for the tip, Chip.


Don't bother to write down The Elephant Castle. It is no longer with us. Elephant & Castle is now Mamma Mia's. The Oyster Bar is the same as McCormick & Schmick's, which is my recommendation. They are located in the suburbs as well as in downtown Portland and they have sponsored the Blazers in the past.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Corbett Fish House 
5901 Southwest Corbett Avenue, Portland, OR 97239 
(503) 246-4434 

McMenamins Pubs (various locations) have good fish-n-chips also.

I had salmon fish-n-chips somewhere and they where really good, but I cant remember where.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Burgerville and Dairy Queen are okay if you're REALLY hard up for fish & chips. I've personally never been to the Elephant Castle or the Oyster Bar downtown, so I can't vouch for either of those. But if you're looking for a good "mid-range" place for fish & chips in the Portland area, why not try any of the local Newport Bay restaurants? There's one way out here on the West side at Tanasbourne Mall (185th, just off Sunset Highway), one on Capitol Highway in Tigard (last time I looked), one downtown at the waterfront (actually floating on the Willamette), and one out in Gresham I believe. Newport Bay features both halibut and cod fish & chips (with the halibut being a little more expensive) to suit your taste/wallet, and if memory serves me correctly they sometimes offer fish & chip specials of other varieties (snapper? mahi-mahi? salmon?). Another, more up-scale, alternative would be Salty's. I think they have 2 locations on one or the other river running through town. But I haven't been all that impressed with their fish & chips for the price they charge. Newport Bay's are much better at a much better price.

As far as the coast is concerned, Mo's is okay if you happen to be down that way, but I certainly wouldn't drive all that way just for the fish & chips there. You can get much better fish & chips at The Pelican @ Cape Kiwanda (the _other_ half of Pacific City), which also happens to be a microbrewery of some damn fine Scottish ales. They probably have the best fish & chips anywhere in Oregon (again, having not been to Elephant Castle or Oyster Bar downtown) because they buy their fish right from the dory fleet that launches and lands right there at the Cape. The Riverhouse (across the bridge in "old" Pacific City, overlooking the Nestucca River) also has some grubbin' fish & chips, but the Pelican's are better, IMO.

Bottom line: In/around Portland, go to Newport Bay for a sure thing, and look into The Elephant Castle and The Oyster Bar. On the coast, head down to The Pelican at Cape Kiwanda for GREAT fish & chips and some AMAZING ale to wash 'em down with (plus usually a live band on Friday or Saturday Night).

EDIT: Oh yeah, Scarlett's post reminded me of the Reedville Cafe. It's just 2 blocks from my house. IMO, not bad fish & chips, but I prefer Newport Bay's. They just had a pair of late-night street racers slam into their restaurant a week or so ago, and they could probably use all the business they can get right now.

PBF


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Moydmon said:


> Best Fish and chips are at the Elephant Castle at S.W. 2nd and washington downtown.! :jump:


You're living in the past dude. That place is gone, gone. It's now 'Mama Mia's Trattoria'


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I like Burgerville's Halibut Fish & Chips and also Newport Bay's Fish & Chips. Both served for under $10.

I also like Portland Brewing's Beer Battered Fish & Chips at the NW Portland brewery!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I also like Portland Brewing's Beer Battered Fish & Chips at the NW Portland brewery!


Yes, those are good, and so is the beer!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Since nobody has named the OBVIOUS best places in town. Here they are:

Rose & Raindrop at 532 SE Grand Avenue and the Horse Brass Pub at 4534 SE Belmont. They're owned and run by the same folks, but the fish and chips at the R&R are actually quite a bit better. 

Dan and Louie's is pretty good too.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Recap (so far):

*In/Around Portland:*
Dairy Queen (various locations)
Burgerville (various locations)
Reedville Cafe (West side, Tualatin Valley Highway)
Mike's Drive Inn (Sellwood, Milwaukee, Oregon City)
The Oyster Bar (downtown)
The Scoreboard (Division)
McCormick & Schmick's (various locations)
Corbett Fish House (Corbett Ave.)
Newport Bay (various locations)
Salty's (1-2 locations)
Portland Brewing's NW Portland Brewery (NW Portland)
The Rose & Raindrop (Grand Ave.)
Horse Brass Pub (Belmont Ave.)
Dan & Louie's (tbd)
McMenamin's (various locations)

*Oregon Coast:*
Mo's (Newport)
The Sea Hag (Depoe Bay)
The Pelican (Cape Kiwanda)
The Riverhouse (Pacific City)

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Here is a GLOWING write-up on the Horse Brass Pub (specifically calling out their fish & chips):

http://www.iddream.com/index.php/weblog/comments/437/

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Recap (so far):
> 
> *In/Around Portland:*
> Dairy Queen (various locations)
> ...


Your forgot McMenamins.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

FYI: Dan and Louie's is the same as the Oyster Bar. 208 SW Ankeny St. I believe.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Your forgot McMenamins.


Look again. 

Thanks for pointing that out, B&B.

PBF


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> Recap (so far):
> 
> *In/Around Portland:*
> Dairy Queen (various locations)
> ...



FYI - The Oyster Bar and Dan and Louie's is the same thing. The name of the place is *Dan & Louis Oyster Bar*. I don't think it's related to McCormick and Schmick's either. The address is 208 SW Ankeny. Great place!


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Fork said:


> FYI: Dan and Louie's is the same as the Oyster Bar. 208 SW Ankeny St. I believe.



I should have read this before making my post!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Mcormick and Smicks or Jakes Seafood...spendy but worth it. Think they are like $8.95 maybe. Cheaper for lunch but really damn good.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Here is another vote for The Oyster Bar. Outstanding.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Gaffers Fish and Chips on 99W and Hall, total dive, but hey theres a reason they've been in business for like 30 years.

Also Roses Deli, at least the one in Sherwood...abslutely awesome.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I will second Portland Brewing in NW Portland. Their fish and chips are awesome... the fries have a great coating too. Plus... the beer is OK. (Patiently awaiting the best beer thread)


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

It's been years since I posted here. I used to work long days and I just fell out of the habit. Suffice it to say I feel pretty strongly about recommending a tavern (yes I said tavern), in little Hammond Oregon (near Warrenton and Astoria). No need to go to Newport etc al.

Hammond is really nearby the beach and Ft Stevens State Park. There is a tavern there called the Buoy 9.

You go there and order their Halibut Fish and Chips (get the large order if you dare), and you won't come away dissapointed. All the locals go there.

Granted that's a bit of a trip from Portland but it's still worth it and you can go enjoy the beach (which this time of year is really nice).


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Horsebrass is great and even Kells Irish Pub has good F&C. 

I used to work at the scoreboard about 9 years ago, and I have to say that I would not eat anything from that place unless the ownership has changed. I quit discusted with how the food was treated and who they hired as cooks. I was bartender at the time.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm surprised no one mention Skippers. Fairly cheap. I know of one out here in Gresham on Division near Burnside across from Safeway. There is also one on NE 122nd near Glisan or Halsey.

Now for the best try Ivar’s Acres of Clams on the Seattle Waterfront at Pier 54 if you should happen to be in Seattle. The clams are great too. I heard there was one of their Sea food bars at Lloyd Center, but I don't see it listed.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

If you want some good fish and chips at a local place that aren't fast food, but also aren't super expensive.....go into to any McMinnimin's. I am a huge Fish and chips guys and drive over to Beautiful Bandon by the sea quite often for the good stuff. But There is a McMinnimin's in Roseburg, an old train station, that makes some damn fine Fish and Chips. Plus you can have your Fish with some delicious Terminator. 

Prunetang


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

What's the place that's down town, not too far from the old KISN Corner?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> What's the place that's down town, not too far from the old KISN Corner?


The lights are much brighter there
You can forget all your troubles forget all your cares
So go downtown
Fish'll be great when your-downtown
No finer chips for sure-downtown
Everything's waiting for you
Downtown

barfo


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

tlong said:


> I should have read this before making my post!


No worries. Whatever it takes to educate these unwashed masses who think Skippers and Burgerville have the best fish 'n chips.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Here's a plug for the restaurant I work at part time:

but...

Beaches restaurant on the waterfront in Vancouver has great Fish & Chips also don't forget to try out our mouth watering seafood pot pie!....


----------



## Wyrmm (Dec 31, 2002)

If your in Astoria try the Tuna boat, literally a boat on a trailer turned into a kitchen. Best Tuna Fish-n-chips I've had.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

thylo said:


> Horsebrass is great and even Kells Irish Pub has good F&C.
> 
> I used to work at the scoreboard about 9 years ago, and I have to say that I would not eat anything from that place unless the ownership has changed. I quit discusted with how the food was treated and who they hired as cooks. I was bartender at the time.


it's a whole new kitchen, i'm not sure about the ownership but they bring in alot of fresh kill from the coast. i've heard it's had a real turn around(from the regulars) but i wouldn't know since i was eating at the Dinousar Cafe in good old Missoula Montana back then(check it out if you're in Missoula it's inside of Charlies bar and it rules!). like i said i was really impressed when i ate there(at the Scoreboard) because i had my fears and doubts, they came with some of the best bar food i've had in Portland. Just wanted to put it out there.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Since we seem to opening the borders a little here, I'd like to add Tides Tavern in Gig Harbor, WA. Best F&C I've ever had.

http://www.tidestavern.com/


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

As for your type of fish, what do you prefer. I tried Burgerville and their fish is Halibut, it's more sweeter than cod and I think I like it better. What do you like?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> As for your type of fish, what do you prefer. I tried Burgerville and their fish is Halibut, it's more sweeter than cod and I think I like it better. What do you like?


Halibut without question!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Cabezon


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Halibut is firmer and holds up better, I prefer it, most of the time, and it's more Pacific NW style...That said Cod has a slightly more fishy taste and sometimes really hits the spot.

I like both about equally.

BTW Every one does put the malt vinegar on theirs right?

Also when making your own tarter sauce at home, ditch the pickles in favor of some good quality horse radish for a different spin.


----------



## chevelle (Feb 8, 2004)

Schilly said:


> BTW Every one does put the malt vinegar on theirs right?
> 
> Also when making your own tarter sauce at home, ditch the pickles in favor of some good quality horse radish for a different spin.



Uck... Vinegar and horseradish make me want to vomit. :hurl: 

But that said, I'm really unadventurous while eating food and basically put ketchup on everything. :biggrin:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

chevelle said:


> Uck... Vinegar and horseradish make me want to vomit. :hurl:
> 
> But that said, I'm really unadventurous while eating food and basically put ketchup on everything. :biggrin:


Hmm Actually I've never used the vinegar at the same time as the Horseradish.... Mostly cause I don't have malt vinegar at home....But I always use Malt vinegar when I eat F&C at a dining establishment.

BTW Please tell me you don't put Ketchup on your fish....


----------



## chevelle (Feb 8, 2004)

Schilly said:


> BTW Please tell me you don't put Ketchup on your fish....


Is that weird or something? :wink: 

I only do on breaded fish. Broiled, baked, grilled or any other way of cooking it I don't, though.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I just squeeze lemons over the fish. That's the way I like it.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Okay, if we're starting to go out of town, the place at Multnomah Falls has very good fish and chips.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Has anyone ever had what they truely consider bad Fish and Chips? I think it's one of those things that's pretty hard to do bad from a Restaraunts perspective, which makes it tough to really make something that really stands out...Example, the Burgerville McTarnahans Fish and Chips, is pretty dang good, better than some regular restaraunts make, but not in the Phenominal category, just really good.

Another place I had good fish and Chips at recently was Clancy's in Sherwood


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW anyone ever have Salmon Fish and Chips? I've seen it on a few different menus, but personally am not terrible fond of Salmon so haven't tried it. (I know lambaste me with the Non-NW comments, I can't help it, I just really am not fond of Salmon unless it's smoked)


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Schilly said:



> Has anyone ever had what they truely consider bad Fish and Chips? I think it's one of those things that's pretty hard to do bad from a Restaraunts perspective, which makes it tough to really make something that really stands out...Example, the Burgerville McTarnahans Fish and Chips, is pretty dang good, better than some regular restaraunts make, but not in the Phenominal category, just really good.
> 
> Another place I had good fish and Chips at recently was Clancy's in Sherwood


Anytime it's made without halibut it has a chance at being bad imo.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Schilly said:


> BTW anyone ever have Salmon Fish and Chips? I've seen it on a few different menus, but personally am not terrible fond of Salmon so haven't tried it. (I know lambaste me with the Non-NW comments, I can't help it, I just really am not fond of Salmon unless it's smoked)


I've had it at a few places. I like it, then again, I like salmon. One place was the Laurelwood, it was good there but they only offered halibut the last time I looked, their halibut fish and chips is good as well but I've been getting the ribs there recently. I think I've had salmon fish and chips at at least one other place, but I can't remember where.

One of the things I take to Free Geek in my lunch every day is smoked salmon sticks that we order from someplace, I think it is called the Fiske Brothers or something, very good.

Do you like BBQ salmon? We have a special BBQ salmon recipe. Come over to our house sometime and we'll make you some BBQ that will make you like salmon.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Schilly said:


> BTW anyone ever have Salmon Fish and Chips? I've seen it on a few different menus, but personally am not terrible fond of Salmon so haven't tried it. (I know lambaste me with the Non-NW comments, I can't help it, I just really am not fond of Salmon unless it's smoked)


I don't like salmon either, but love smoked salmon! I like trout anyway you can cook it and smoke especially. Never tried the salmon and chips.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I love salmon, but not breaded which is how fish and chips usually comes.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

tlong said:


> Anytime it's made without halibut it has a chance at being bad imo.


True. 

Though the best fish n chips I ever had was actually shark.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

tlong said:


> I love salmon, but not breaded which is how fish and chips usually comes.


Skippers has grilled salmon.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

mgb said:


> Skippers has grilled salmon.


Not in their fish and chips.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

tlong said:


> Not in their fish and chips.


If you ask real nice they'll let you switch the bake potato for fries.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

mgb said:


> If you ask real nice they'll let you switch the bake potato for fries.


But I don't think you will get the fish & chips price no matter how nice you ask.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

tlong said:


> But I don't think you will get the fish & chips price no matter how nice you ask.


Salmon costs more what can I say? Skippers is pretty cheap compare to most places anyway.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Fork said:


> True.
> 
> Though the best fish n chips I ever had was actually shark.


What kind, Fork?

PBF


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Has anyone ever had what they truely consider bad Fish and Chips? I think it's one of those things that's pretty hard to do bad from a Restaraunts perspective, which makes it tough to really make something that really stands out...Example, the Burgerville McTarnahans Fish and Chips, is pretty dang good, better than some regular restaraunts make, but not in the Phenominal category, just really good.
> 
> Another place I had good fish and Chips at recently was Clancy's in Sherwood


There's a Clancy's out by my place in Vancouver and I agree their Fish and Chips are excellent....


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

I haven't been there in a while, but Davidson's Casual Dining in Tigard always offered one of the very best halibut fish and chips meals in the Portland area. Normally, the halibut was prepared in approximately 1.5" square chunks, and you could specify "pods" (like small jojos) with sour cream & chives instead of french fries. I ate at the Davidson's on Woodstock in Portland for years (the two restaurants were owned by brothers), and their fish and chips was always divine...


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I have to say, I've tried McCormick & Schmicks', Newport Bay, McMenamins' (several locations), Burgerville, the Oyster House, and a few other ones you all have mentioned, but I think the best fish and chips - possibly in the state of Oregon (I've tried a number of places in Lincoln City and Newport including Mo's and Tidal Raves') - is a new place on NE Alberta. They do NOTHING but fish and chips (OK, they've got cole slaw and corn on the cob), but seriously, this is THE place. I'm stoked because it's walking distance from my house. 

Name: Halibut's. Check it. 

By the way, "purists" from New England will say that cod is the only true fish and chips, but when it comes to fried food, who really wants to be pure?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I didnt read thru the thread, sorry if this has already been posted.

I went to Henry's Tavern (12th & Burnside) on Saturday night and they have EXCELLENT fish & chips. The batter is made with buttermilk and Bridgeport IPA. The coleslaw is good too. And I must mention that they have one of the best beer selections in all of Portland.


----------



## Rob Allen (Oct 29, 2003)

Maguffy's Pub at TV Highway and Murray Blvd (in the Kmart center) advertises their fish & chips a lot. I intend to try them someday.


----------



## R11 (Sep 14, 2005)

The Hazeldell Brewpub just off I-5 north of Vancouver. It's been a while but I used to drive up there fairly regularly for their halibut F&C. The fries are nothing special but the fish was very good and they had some nice micros too.


ron


----------

